# FreeBSD WAP



## gpatrick (Nov 4, 2009)

Have followed steps in about 12 documents on how to setup FreeBSD as a wireless access point but my wlan0 device shows "status: no carrier" and the ath0 device shows "status:associated".

But wlan0 has the IP and ssid on it.  I'm using 8.0 RC1. I tried adding a bridge for wlan0 and bge0 because bge0 goes to the net and is on 192.168.1 subnet but when I put cloned_interfaces in /etc/rc.conf and if_bridge_load in loader.conf the server doesn't boot.  I compiled if_bridge into the kernel as well as wlan_xauth but I can't get it working.

Files and relevant parts for AP:
/etc/rc.conf

```
wlans_ath0="wlan0 172.16.1.1 netmask 255.255.255.0 ssid myssid channel 11 mode 11g mtu 1500"
ifconfig_wlan0="WPA inet 
wpa_supplicant_enable="YES"
```
/boot/loader.conf

```
if_ath_load="YES"
wlan_wep_load="YES"
wlan_ccmp_load="YES"
wlan_tkip_load="YES"
wlan_xauth_load="YES"
```
/etc/sysctl.conf

```
net.inet.ip.forwarding=1
net.inet.ip.check_interface=1
```
/etc/wpa_supplicant.conf

```
ctrl_interface=/var/run/wpa_supplicant
ctrl_interface_group=wheel
network={
  ssid=myssid
  bssid=mac address of wlan0 (which is also ath0 mac)
  scan_ssid=1
  proto=WPA
  key_mgmt=WPA-PSK
  pairwise=CCMP TKIP
  psk=mysecretpassphrase
}
```


----------



## DutchDaemon (Nov 4, 2009)

Use 
	
	



```
tags please.
```


----------



## SirDice (Nov 4, 2009)

wpa_supplicant is for WPA clients, not access points. On 7.x you need to configure hostapd, not sure if this still works on 8.x as things changed a bit.


----------



## gpatrick (Nov 4, 2009)

Thanks for the information. I'll try 7.2 and try to work through the spotty usb ethernet device.


----------

